# Is there a "safe zone" ?



## kickinbull (Sep 19, 2012)

Wife and I have been talking about the fact that our home is very close to property line. And door yard and lawn are right next to neighbors. Currently we rent the fields next to us. But the BTO industrial ag farmer is getting closer all the time. Do we have any way to stop the use of sprays within so many feet or like that to our property?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Do we have any way to stop the use of sprays within so many feet or like that to our property?


No, you cannot control anything that's not yours.
They also have no desire to spray their chemicals on your property


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I believe your rights end at your property line.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

There are rules about spraying to keep their spray on their property. You may want to familiarize yourself With your local rules.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

That or you may want to buy "round up ready" seeds just in case.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> They also have no desire to spray their chemicals on your property


Maybe some farmers don't want to spray neighboring properties but I've seen too much deliberate and inconsiderate overspraying to believe that is the general rule.

To the op, familiarize yourself with state, federal, and local regulations concerning pesticide application. Record and report violations. Send samples of your sprayed vegetation to your local dept of agriculture.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> No, you cannot control anything that's not yours.
> They also have no desire to spray their chemicals on your property


They should don't want to they sure don't want to waste that expensive chemicals. They want to use every bit of it on Their Land.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Maybe some farmers don't want to spray neighboring properties but *I've seen* too much deliberate and inconsiderate overspraying to believe that is the general rule.


I hear about such things, but what I see here is that there has to be a deliberate effort made to spray the 6-8 ft strip that divides fields here, or they become overgrown.

Only once in the last decade has spray made it across the 8 ft path between the field and my pastures, and it killed just a few of the plants in the first 2-3 ft

Deliberate spraying is totally different, and is a "people problem".


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There is no 6 to 8 foot strip dividing fields here. Machinery is run right up to fences with maybe 2 foot buffers. I've been driving down a road with machinery a good 20 feet from the road and had spray on my vehicle. My mom has been 50 feet on her property and been hit with spray (visible moisture on the skin, her and other people who were with her) from the field across the road. I will agree this is a "people problem" and a result of inconsiderate practices. But the point is that it does happen and far more often than most are willing to admit. It doesn't always kill plants. Slight contamination will stunt growth and cause a serious lack of production in affected crops. Often it's not noticed for weeks.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

arabian knight said:


> They should don't want to they sure don't want to waste that expensive chemicals. They want to use every bit of it on Their Land.



A lot of farmers like to spray more than their land to make sure they don't lose any ground to enrouchment. After all the chemicals are pretty cheap.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> A lot of farmers like to spray more than their land to make sure they don't lose any ground to enrouchment. After all the chemicals are pretty cheap.


That makes no sense at all


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That makes no sense at all


 And for sure they are NOT Cheap. Not at all. So yes it did make no sense at all.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I guess you have to be a farmer for it to make sense. Lose 4 feet of ground around a 160 acre field to enrouchment and you have lost a $10,000 acre. $60 of spray to prevent that is pretty cheap.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> There is no 6 to 8 foot strip dividing fields here.


It's there because people don't want to be accused of getting into someone else's fields, so they tend to not plow right up to the property lines.

If vegetation there isn't dying, I have a hard time believing all the claims I so often hear about them killing everything anywhere near a spraying operation, or spray drifting 50 ft in sufficient quantities to wet things.

They have to mow ditch banks every year that border many of these same fields. 

It would seem logical that with all the "overspray", mowing wouldn't be needed at all


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's there because people don't want to be accused of getting into someone else's fields, so they tend to not plow right up to the property lines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The reason it works that way is that somethings are far mor herbicide resistant than others. 
Many garden plants and yard ornamentals are very sensitive to herbicides and due to growing far from their original homes are already highly stressed.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

kickinbull said:


> Wife and I have been talking about the fact that our home is very close to property line. And door yard and lawn are right next to neighbors. Currently we rent the fields next to us. But the BTO industrial ag farmer is getting closer all the time. Do we have any way to stop the use of sprays within so many feet or like that to our property?


Not directly answering your question but I do see a lot of odd properties for sale. People will build a house for the mother-in-law that's 50' from the main house on a 20 acre property and then in years to come, divide the property so that each house has some land... and then there are two houses no longer connected by family ties that are 25' from the property line and still 50' from each other. 

There are times when I've wondered how practical it might be to take a property like that and physically move the house to another location on the property. I've seen such done but not up close and personal. Costs might be pretty prohibitive, don't know.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> I guess you have to be a farmer for it to make sense. *Lose 4 feet of ground* around a 160 acre field to enrouchment and you have lost a $10,000 acre. $60 of spray to prevent that is pretty cheap.


There is no "enrouchment" (that's not even a real word) since you can't farm someone else's land.

You can't "lose" what was never yours


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> The reason it works that way is that somethings are far mor herbicide resistant than others.
> Many garden plants and yard ornamentals are very sensitive to herbicides and due to growing far from their original homes are already highly stressed.


If it's not killing the weeds in a ditch a few *feet* away, when both sides are being sprayed, it's not harming vegetation *yards* away without killing everything in between


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Right On.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

You should check with your local ag department. Most of the time you can be held responsible for anything which you put on your property which leaves your property and damages others. More so if that legal reasonable man would have know there was a danger for to happen.

Start by talking to the property owner. Usually farmers like to be good neighbors and are willing to spray in such a way to be sure its not going to get on your property and cause damage. Large farms are willing to do it because the return for spraying that close isn't worth the risk of ticking someone off who could very easily file lawsuit after lawsuit against them every time they spray. 

I suggest is you see them spraying you to out and talk to the person doing the spraying. Tell them your concerns and casually mention you'll be watching when they get close to your property line. Then when they do go out with a camera and take some pics. If you have damages take the pics and either find a "If I don't win I don't get paid" lawyer or file a suit for damages in small claims court. If you are a known PITA they will usually avoid interaction with you.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Glyphosate sensitivity in plants is dependent on what state of growth the plants are at and the general sensitivity of the plants. Timing is essential to get the best bang for the buck.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If it's not killing the weeds in a ditch a few *feet* away, when both sides are being sprayed, it's not harming vegetation *yards* away without killing everything in between



I'm sorry I'd thought you were a farmer familiar with spraying I may have assumed a bit to much.
You see herbicides work in different ways so they effect different plants in different ways. 
One class most effects broad leaved plants you can spray it at multiples of the recommended rates on grasses and it will have little to no effects. 
Others work in different ways and kill different plants.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There is no "enrouchment" (that's not even a real word) since you can't farm someone else's land.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't "lose" what was never yours


Encroachment. 
My spelling might be off but the idea isn't. If you have a area of four feet at the edge of your 160 acre field that you let grow up in weeds each year you lose a acre a year. 
So many farmers spray generously around the margins of the field. This isn't a problem if the adjoining ground is the same owner or another with the same attitude but can be a problem if continued into a neighbors yard. 
Another problem is wind. 
There are strict rules about how much wind you can spray in but farmers want it done now and the sprayers get paid by the acre so there is a lot of pressure to spray beyond the limits. So you can get a substantial drift in the wrong conditions.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> I'm sorry I'd thought you were a farmer familiar with spraying I may have assumed a bit to much.
> You see herbicides work in different ways so they effect different plants in different ways.
> One class most effects broad leaved plants you can spray it at multiples of the recommended rates on grasses and it will have little to no effects.
> Others work in different ways and kill different plants.


I'm familiar with different types of herbicides, and I see the effects they are NOT having in close proximity to the actual spraying, so I'm skeptical as to these claims of plants being killed 50 yds away



> My spelling might be off but the idea isn't. If you have a area of four feet at the edge of *your 160 acre field* that you let grow up in weeds each year you lose a acre a year.


Your original claim was they spray the neighboring property, and it's funny to see you claim the can't kill a 4 ft strip without directly spraying, while also claiming the spray kills plants far from the actual operations.

It can't be both ways


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

When you raise the sprayer up to get over the top of the fence and the wind is blowing right onto your neighbors property you WILL have drift.

And don't forget about all those weeds that are now herbicide resistant.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Your original claim was they spray the neighboring property, and it's funny to see you claim the can't kill a 4 ft strip without directly spraying, while also claiming the spray kills plants far from the actual operations.
> 
> It can't be both ways



Why not ?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> When you raise the sprayer up to get over the top of the fence and the wind is blowing right onto your neighbors property you WILL have drift.
> 
> And don't forget about all those weeds that are now herbicide resistant.


I've never seen anyone attempt to spray over a fence

Around here "Pigweed" is about the only thing really resistant, and they spot spray those

The spray is killing the weeds in the fields and leaving those same plants just a few feet away


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Why not ?


It's not logical to think it's going to skip some long distance in sufficient quantities to kill plants, and yet not kill things closer.

It's the law of gravity at work, and I've seen enough spraying both on the ground and by crop dusters to see it seldom goes far.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I've never seen anyone attempt to spray over a fence


Come to Ohio in the spring when the fields are being sprayed. Just because you haven't seen it doesn't mean some don't do it. And don't even attempt to tell me there is no neighboring drift from the crop dusters (airplanes).


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's not logical to think it's going to skip some long distance in sufficient quantities to kill plants, and yet not kill things closer.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the law of gravity at work, and I've seen enough spraying both on the ground and by crop dusters to see it seldom goes far.



Why not ?
I'd say there's a fault that logic. 
Let's imagine that you are spraying a broadleaf herbicide. Knowing there are a lot of brambles (hard to kill) in places around the field you really crank up the pressure to ensure good penetration and coverage. 
You also know that down one side is a grass strip belonging to someone else but since there are brambles on some of the fence posts on that side you spray anyway since you know that your herbicide won't bother the grass. 
You have set yourself up for a law suit when drift kills the tomato plants (very VERY sensitive to herbicide) just past the grass and the mans geese die after eating the tainted grass. 
This is one of the illustrations I remember from the licensed pesticide applicator class.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

How many years ago was that?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

kickinbull said:


> Do we have any way to stop the use of sprays within so many feet or like that to our property?


You probably can't stop them from spraying their own property. But if you believe that there is overspray reaching your property, and you can show that the overspray is harming you in some way, then you are on firm ground to demand that it stop.

You'll need to find a way to demonstrate that overspray is reaching your property, determine how much overspray you're talking about, and show how you're being damaged. You'll probably either need an authoritative reference document to establish that the overspray is capable of the harm you claim, or get expert testimony to that effect. With that you should at least get them to compensate you for damage.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> Come to Ohio in the spring when the fields are being sprayed. Just because you haven't seen it doesn't mean some don't do it. And *don't even attempt to tell me *there is no neighboring drift from the crop dusters (airplanes).


There's 150 acres of fields directly behind my house that are "crop dusted" quite often, without ever killing anything nearby.

I've watched him touch the tops of the cotton with his wheels.

I'm not saying you haven't seen it, but I am saying if it's as prevalent as some claim, I *should have* seen it by now


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Why not ?
> I'd say there's a fault that logic.
> *Let's imagine*


Let's not "imagine" *fantasy* scenarios manufactured only to make a point, since there is no logic there at all, and it also involves an illegal act


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Seems like most farmers like to plant right up to the property lines and they like to spray every bit of their crops, so you could get a little over spray on your edges. I'd suggest putting up some "NO SPRAY" signs along the edge of your property and have a conversation with the farmer. Can't imagine they would want to have bad relations with a neighbor?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> it also involves an illegal act


Now we've crossed the line into offering legal advice. If so, I can offer this.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXY2IUq-RRg[/ame]


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Bearfootfarm, all I can say is that apparently the farmers in your area are much more conscientious of their neighbors than all the ones I've ever seen. 

I found an article the other day about neighboring plantings being damaged by herbicides without being directly killed. One of the cases was a vineyard where several vines were damaged. Purdue University had done a study of how often and how much damage was done by drift. Nearly all the farmers interviewed admitted they didn't follow all the guidelines about herbicide application and in most of the cases where they were cited they had to pay fines and restitution for damage to neighboring property.

Fishindude, most of them don't care about neighbor relations. They've got a business to run and no city slicker is going to come in and tell them how to run their operation when they've been doing it that way for 30+ years.


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

Overspray is something I've been wondering about. They haven't sprayed this year(yet, anyway), but they did last year. I didn't really have much of anything planted last year so I didn't notice any problems from them spraying. This year I have 25ft into the field right next to their bean crops. We've had a few issues with the renting farmer/his hired workers already. Not the way I wanted to start off living in a new area. I really hope over spray won't become an issue. Is it safe on garden veggies? They will for sure spray my section of field if they spray. I don't want to poison my family.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The federal govt says it's safe on garden veggies and I can guarantee you've been eating it most of your life. Doesn't mean that I trust what the govt tells me. I don't want it on my food either. 

Unless you know exactly what they spray and when there's no way to tell in advance what effect any spray will have on your garden crops. Best advice I can give is that if you see them spraying water your garden from the top as best as you can before and after they spray. You can wash mist off to some extent.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Nearly all the farmers interviewed admitted they didn't follow all the guidelines about herbicide application and in most of the cases where they were cited they had to pay fines and restitution for damage to neighboring property.


No one follows "all" guidelines all the time.
It's not realistic

It's also not realistic to exaggerate the damages farmers cause.

For every case you hear of, there are thousands of cases where nothing happened at all


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> They will for sure spray my section of field if they spray. I don't want to poison my family.


Put a fence around your property and they won't spray it at all

It doesn't have to be anything more than a visible barrier, so you could use T Posts and some bright yarn just to show the boundaries


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's also not realistic to say it doesn't happen. And I never said it happens all the time. It all depends on who the farmer is and how considerate they are of their neighbor's property. Or how often they've had to pay restitution. 

You have a best case scenario vs a worst case scenario. Most of the time the situation falls somewhere in between. I have seen intentional overspray, you have seen considerate herbicide application. Neither scenario is the rule in all cases.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

arabian knight said:


> How many years ago was that?




[i think that I got my first license In 94 so it's been since then. Probably remember the first class best. 



Bearfootfarm said:


> Let's not "imagine" *fantasy* scenarios manufactured only to make a point, since there is no logic there at all, and it also involves an illegal act


 If all we can discuss is your experience I think the learning will be pretty limited. 
This thread by the way is a discussion of illegal acts and how to deal with them.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> This thread by the way is a discussion of illegal acts and how to deal with them.


I thought it was about worrying over something that has yet to happen, and how to control what others do on their own property

It was you who mentioned the illegal acts
This is the OP:


> Wife and I have been talking about the fact that our home is very close to property line. And door yard and lawn are right next to neighbors. Currently we rent the fields next to us.
> 
> But the BTO industrial ag farmer is getting closer all the time.
> 
> Do we have any way to stop the use of sprays within so many feet or like that to our property?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

So true it has not happened yet. Some seem to go on a tangent just because they don't like huge farms I guess.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

The op seems to have a reasonable fear of something that might happen. Something that is far more likely than needing a gun to repel invaders. 
Although his phrasing might not have been the best what I think he wants is simply to enjoy his own property poison free. 
To that end he was asking about the rules of the situation. 
Seems reasonable.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I thought it was about worrying over something that has yet to happen, and how to control what others do on their own property
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course the OP shows good sense to take precautions before he is damaged rather than when it's to late. 
Would you do otherwise ?
Though the Op didn't specifically say so what he seems to be worried about is chemical Tresspass.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Of course the OP shows good sense to take precautions before he is damaged rather than when it's to late.
> Would you do otherwise ?
> Though the Op didn't specifically say so what he seems to be worried about is chemical Tresspass.


What they seem to be worried about is something highly unlikely to happen under normal conditions.



> Would you do otherwise ?


I'd not waste much time over it until something actually occurs



> Something that is far more likely than needing a gun to repel invaders.


I've used a gun for predators quite a bit, and only once in my life had a single minor instance of "overspray"


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

You folks who don't think spray drifts are just not experienced. In parts of Texas you cannot even spray your pastures after cotton is out of the ground because the spray drift will kill the cotton. 

Farmer who hayed our gun club one year sprayed the meadow a hundred yards from one of our plantings and almost killed two expensive oak trees, and he was using a low-volatility chemical. 

When I sprayed pastures I had to wait until the wind came out of the SW because it would otherwise hit my neighbors orchard. Even then I had to wait for low winds for fear it would swirl. Chemical is both expensive and cheap; expensive by the gallon but cheap with regard to return.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Generally speaking where is the Bearfootfarm. ? What is raised in the area ?

I'm located in downstate Illinois and corn and soybeans are the biggest crops here with a few minor ones.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> Generally speaking where is the Bearfootfarm. ? What is raised in the area ?
> 
> I'm located in downstate Illinois and corn and soybeans are the biggest crops here with a few minor ones.


I was born in Ohio, but I traded corn & soybeans for casinos & buffets.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Not sure about the state your in. I was told here in Iowa there is a bee registry. You enter the exact location of your bee hives on the property. When the farmer goes to do spraying they are supposed to check that and make sure that there is no way of possible over spray.

Plus, as someone also brought up I would be more concerned if the land was rented out then owned by the farmer.

If it were my place I would put up a 8 foot tall wooden fence along side that of your property if your really worried. That way if they over spray it is going to hit the fence, plus you don't have to worry about your four legged or two legged critters going over and playing in the freshly sprayed fields.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Nevada said:


> I was born in Ohio, but I traded corn & soybeans for casinos & buffets.



Boy did you get jipped. I feel sorry for ya.:happy2:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Generally speaking where is the Bearfootfarm. ? What is raised in the area ?
> 
> I'm located in downstate Illinois and corn and soybeans are the biggest crops here with a few minor ones.


Corn, Soybeans, Cotton, Tobacco, Wheat, and Kenaf, all within sight of the house.



> You folks who don't think spray drifts are *just not experienced*. In parts of Texas you cannot even spray your pastures after cotton is out of the ground because the spray drift will kill the cotton.


It's my experience that it doesn't drift *if properly applied.*
If they can do it here, why can't they do it there?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Corn, Soybeans, Cotton, Tobacco, Wheat, and Kenaf, all within sight of the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Without knowing where how could we know ?
That is a big "IF" !
There's been a lot of discussion on the "IF"


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

I have had my corn sprayed every year for over 5 years now. The first year it was glyphoste and since then mostly atrazine I have yet to see any sort of drift affects in the hayfields directly bordering the corn. I don't even see drift affects in the weeds less than 2 feet from the corn rows.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Two feet from the corn rows is less than six inches from the end of the field. You should be seeing weed control there. Are you sure your herbicide is working ??.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

http://sefsufficient.com/drill/jul4corn4.JPG

pretty close to the rows and yes the stuff worked


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> *Without knowing where* how could we know ?
> That is a big "IF" !
> There's been a lot of discussion on the "IF"


Your starting to look foolish now
You need to learn to pay attention 

The wind blows the same most everywhere, and gravity tends to also be similar.

The vast majority of the times a farmer sprays a field, no harm is done to anyone else, no matter how much some want to think otherwise


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

sammyd said:


> http://sefsufficient.com/drill/jul4corn4.JPG
> 
> pretty close to the rows and yes the stuff worked



Yes it looks good.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Your starting to look foolish now
> 
> You need to learn to pay attention
> 
> ...



You asked a question. "If they can do it here" was part of it , you need to define where the "here".


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> You asked a question. "If they can do it here" was part of it , *you need to define where *the "here".


LOL

I answered that question a long time ago, which is why I said you need to pay attention.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

The farmers that I know, spray so that the expected drift extends to the end of their property. They're far too frugal to pay to spray somebody else's land.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm you are right I had forgotten some of the details of this thread. So I went back and reread it. 
You know what surprised me ? How in post 6 you admit to being victim to 11 feet of overspray kill.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Bearfootfarm you are right I had forgotten some of the details of this thread. So I went back and reread it.
> You know what surprised me ? How in post 6 you admit to being victim to 11 feet of overspray kill.


Yes, *once *in the last 13 years spray drifted into the pasture and slightly browned a few blades of grass, but by no means killed all the plants in the area, which was about 12 ft X 20 ft in a 5 acre pasture

Have you figured out the "where"?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol you are making excuses for something you say doesn't happen.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol you are making excuses for something you say doesn't happen.


I haven't said it "never" happens, and I have not seen any examples of it happening more than 15 feet from the edge of a field being sprayed.

It's not "making excuses" to relay the facts, and in this instance some of the grass turned a little yellow, but didn't really die

None of this changes the reality that in the vast majority of spraying operations there are no problems.

I find it hard to put much faith in your *observations* when you can't seem to figure out where I'm located


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Sorry bearfootfarm Id forgotten that locations are eliminated in the headings on the mobile app.
I think I understand why you haven't observed much overspray damage.
I was making arrangements to spray a field from the air since its so late and we cant seem to get in with all the mud.
The pilot reminded me that we would have to use a LOT more roundup since the weeds are older and bigger.
If you spray a field and the weeds are 3 inches tall they are easy to kill but if you wait till they are feet tall its likely to take multiple passes at high rates to kill them. 
So you are correct that most of the time even with overspray large well established grass right next to the field wont be killed perhaps browned.
By chance was the one year you had overspray and kill a year when the weeds got a good start and they might have used a heavy rate?
BUT the other side of this is even though everything didn't die in your case obviously there was poison on the ground in the 8 feet of grass border.
In fact its possible that its there each year just sprayed at lighter rates.
But if you had eight feet of light overspray it could effect susceptible animals and small tender plants like garden plants specially those just starting.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Well its YOUR fault then for spraying late that you HAVE to use such a large amount. But that is NOT the case for the majority of fields that get sprayed. Not One Bit.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

arabian knight said:


> Well its YOUR fault then for spraying late that you HAVE to use such a large amount. But that is NOT the case for the majority of fields that get sprayed. Not One Bit.


You are correct, If I had known my field would remain muddy since we were drowned out of the field during planting I would have got the plane a lot sooner.
But I think you are missing my point above , that normal rates might not leave visible overspray damage to nearby established vegetation but could certainly leave poison on the ground and kill small tender plants even farther away.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

For every case you hear of, there are thousands of cases where nothing happened at all

The fact that there or thousands of cases where nothing happened at all, ain't worth a hill of beans to the small minority that has something happen.....whether we are talking spray drift, prescription medicine, or home invasions that end in loss of innocent life.......

As to strip around fields....I leave mine so the ditchs don't wash, and where I can drive around my fields
And some folks like spray drift.....one lady was willing to pay to get her trees doctored up with a little Command......she like the trees having white leaves!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> You are correct, If I had known my field would remain muddy since we were drowned out of the field during planting I would have got the plane a lot sooner.
> But I think *you are missing my point* above , that normal rates might not leave visible overspray damage to nearby established vegetation but * could certainly leave poison on the ground and kill small tender plants even farther away*.


LOL

Now you're further redefining the parameters to fit your theory 



> By chance was the one year you had overspray and kill a year when the weeds got a good start and they might have used a heavy rate?


Nope, it was a normal year and the usual rate of Glyphosate for soybeans with very few weeds, much like they have sprayed all the years nothing happened at all.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

My theory is there is a probability of poison hitting the Ops property. That's all. 
The Op really hasn't been back to define their concerns.
You seem to be saying that won't happen.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Nope, it was a normal year and the usual rate of Glyphosate for soybeans with very few weeds, much like they have sprayed all the years nothing happened at all.



Then what changed ?


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Its rare around here to drift spray like that.

I farm 3 sides around a fella with 7 acres, I wait until the wind is from the right direction to go around his place.

Years ago I farmed 4 acres of land my sis owned, she put a garden on one side with tomatoes, a relative put a 1/3 acre pumpkin patch on the other side, and then all expected me to keep my soybeans weed free..... So I had to spray within 5 feet of the tomatoes and right along the pumpkin patch, and as it was a 5 mile drive for me do it on one trip.

I didn't kill any garden or pumpkin stuff, so it can be done. My farming neighbors and I hate that row of weeds between farms, so mostly we farm 30 inches away from each other. And of course I change crops and have them border each other, 30 inches away.

Maybe twice in my decades I've affected a different crop next to where I was spraying, once a wind gust came from no where - freaky type of gust not just a little wind it went from light breeze to bending trees over in 10 seconds; and the other time my sprayer malfunctioned and pressure went from the normal 20-60lbs of pressure to more than my gauge would record - this made an extremely fine mist of spray that carried in the air.

There are a lot of rules and regulations on use of herbicides.

On the other hand, to the original question, if farmer actions bother a person, why in the heck would you build or buy a house that is so close to a farm field? What were ya thinking? Move to the city where farmers don't bother you.....

Everyone would be happy then......

Paul


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Paul I think you are good farmer who takes care.
In any neighborly situation that's the key.
I try to be that way too.
But Paul isn't what you say at the end the same thin others here said at first? Isnt he entitled to the free use of his land, every inch of it without the next landowner over pouring poision on him?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> My farming neighbors and I hate that row of weeds between farms, so mostly we farm 30 inches away from each other.


Here the row of weeds is there largely to avoid hitting the iron pipe property line stakes that would require an expensive survey to replace, and would do damage to equipment.

I often plow it myself (on my side) and plant birdseed and grains for the wildlife


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Then what changed ?


I wasn't there so I have no idea
I do know it has only happened once in 13 years, so I don't worry about it at all



> Isnt he entitled to the free use of his land, every inch of it without the next landowner over pouring poision on him?


That hasn't happened


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That hasn't happened


 That was inresponce to Paul's comment saying you shouldn't move to the country if you have any objections to how farmers conduct business. 
Surely you don't object to being able to use your own land ? Or do you think farmers should have extra rights to Tresspass ?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Or do you think farmers should have extra rights to Tresspass ?


 I thought you were responding to me, and I was talking about the OP.

You're the only one who has said they purposely spray beyond their own borders, which makes me suspect that's what you do, so you assume everyone else does it too.

Here, when there is "encroachment" by trees or other vegetation, it's taken care of with a bush hog after the harvest is over.

They also mow the many ditches, which oddly enough survive the sprays coming from all directions


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> Paul I think you are good farmer who takes care.
> In any neighborly situation that's the key.
> I try to be that way too.
> But Paul isn't what you say at the end the same thin others here said at first? Isnt he entitled to the free use of his land, every inch of it without the next landowner over pouring poision on him?


We all have a black and white view of how things should be in our little world, when in fact the world is grey.....

You and I both work things out, and we know what the other is talking about.

So, certainly.

But, it would be foolish for me to move into a town lot and bring a cow and 5 pigs, put an outhouse on the back corner, and think I should be able to use every square inch of land I own any way I want?

Likewise, it is foolish for a town folk to move out into the country, and think he can control his neighbors land. If you reread the orignal post that started this thread, the fella didnt say there was a real problem of actual herbicide drift.

He was concerned that his house was real close to the neighbor field, and he was looking for options on how to control what the neighbor did on the neighbors own property.

That is exactly the opposite of what you are saying here, isn't it?

The new guy on 5 or 10 acres wants to control what happens on the 160 acres surrounding him.

Shouldn't the farmer be able to use every square inch of his property as well?

And that is where my reaction cones from. The original message is asking, how can I control my neighbors property?

Well you can't, or shouldn't, and such thoughts are very anti-homesteading or neighborly.

I think a lot of the commentary in this thread has forgotten the original point that was being asked about.

Paul


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Paul I think we agree but we are looking at opposite sides of the same fence. 
I think the farmer has the right to farm right up to the line. 
I even believe he can apply poison right up to the line. 
But the line is the end of his rights. If he chooses spray he is obligated to keep every tiny bit of that spray on his land. That's hard to do. I don't deny that. But it's only fair. 
It's like a speed limit if 55 is the limit the prudent man knows he has to drive slower than 55 or if his speed varies just a bit his first clue will be when the speedometer says 56 and then he is already a criminal. 
Lots of people also drive 63 cause they can get away with it and there's also some fool out there doing 98. 
Spraying is the same ,usually nossel patterns usually overlap by at least 50%. A prudent sprayer stops spraying far from the line. Some run the last nossel to spray right to the line others spray to get a full rate at the line and other do some in readable things.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I do wish the op would clarifiy his concerns.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You're the only one who has said they purposely spray beyond their own borders, which makes me suspect that's what you do, so you assume everyone else does it too.



Um No. 
Go back and reread the thread. I'm not even the one that you started arguing about it with. 
Try reading post 6. 
Your second post is deeply insulting it's like telling a rape victim since they are the only ones reporting the problem they must be rapists 
If you had said that to me at the restaurant I'd ask you to step out side. 
There is no place closer than 100' to the neighbors that I spray and that only carefully.


----------

